# Binding Survey - Tell us what you're riding



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

First you need to prove to us why we would ever fucking want to answer your survey, then give us a video, then give us money.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> First you need to prove to us why we would ever fucking want to answer your survey, then give us a video, then give us money.


Hahaha, always the best answer, ever.


----------



## Zed11 (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW!!! That's a fairly over the top response.

I'm just a new member and thought this forum would be a good place to help get some information from fellow snowboarders for my current project.

It was a fairly innocent request and I don't really see what has offended you, so terribly. Good way to make new people feel welcome.

If you're an example of the people on these forums, I think I'll move along.

Cheers


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I don't mind you and think answering your survey is fairly easy and actually beneficial to us.......I second BA. Move along.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Zed11 said:


> WOW!!! That's a fairly over the top response.
> 
> I'm just a new member and thought this forum would be a good place to help get some information from fellow snowboarders for my current project.
> 
> ...


Fuck off douche bag you came on here trying to get us to do some market research. We see surveys like this at least 10 times a week. Simple rule to follow post a video on what your project is and why we should do this.

But right now I can tell it's just market research that's geared more towards a rear entry binding and makes it almost seem like it's for Gnu/Bent Metal.


----------



## Zed11 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes of course it is market research, but for my own project and certainly not for any large company.

Sorry, didn't see anything in the forum rules about market research.

Anyway, thanks & goodbye.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Zed11 said:


> Yes of course it is market research, but for my own project and certainly not for any large company.
> 
> Sorry, didn't see anything in the forum rules about market research.
> 
> Anyway, thanks & goodbye.


I'd like to see his analysis. 

"Ventured out into the internet today, almost died...no appreciable data available..."


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Zed11 said:


> *We're doing some industrial design work for a new binding company*, and are looking for your feedback on what you're riding now, what you like and what you don't.
> 
> Appreciate all your feedback, and we will draw one person to win a free pair of bindings once the survey is complete.
> 
> Cheers





Zed11 said:


> Yes of course it is market research, *but for my own project* and certainly not for any large company.
> 
> Sorry, didn't see anything in the forum rules about market research.
> 
> Anyway, thanks & goodbye.


These are not the snowboarders you seek!


----------



## Zed11 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes exactly BA *"NEW *binding company"

ie I have been working on a concept for several years, and thought it would be logical to get some information from fellow boarders before spending more money time etc into something nobody might want.

Therfore I came to a snowboard forum to get some feedback on binding preferences, certain features etc etc, to help gain some information on what people are riding now, to help decide whether this would ever be viable.

So no, not a big company. And yes, my own project. 

And yes I am sure you have seen many people come with half baked ideas about the next "revolution in snowboarding etc etc" and I have no illusions about that. It might be something good, it might not. But it seems to be sensible to ask other boarders about what they ride now, when developing something new.

If you're not interested, don't participate. BTW it seems a lot of people are happy to answer the few simple questions as there is plenty of responses on the survey already. 

Thanks to all those who have responded already.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

@Zed11, see the following:

video:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/42279-required-video-introduction-posting-survey.html

example:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/43806-calling-all-snowboarders.html


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Zed11 said:


> Yes exactly BA *"NEW *binding company"
> 
> ie I have been working on a concept for several years, and thought it would be logical to get some information from fellow boarders before spending more money time etc into something nobody might want.
> 
> ...


How cute you figured out how to use bold. You have 4 posts all but one are crying about the response you received. Why don't you actually offer something to the people on this forum other than asking for them to give you something?

Also I hope you're working with a real binding designer as well as a reputable factory.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there is no way any of those stupid questions will make any difference in any hypothetical binding company and what they do or don't do.

so fuck off, and in addition - please kill yourself.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Zed11 said:


> Y
> If you're not interested, don't participate. BTW it seems a lot of people are happy to answer the few simple questions as there is plenty of responses on the survey already.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have responded already.


I would love to see the bullshit answers people are leaving. :cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If it's a real viable option as a binding I would probably have seen it by now. 2015 product ftw!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if its a viable option as a binding you probably wouldn't have seen it by _*NOW*_ :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

get it?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If this mans binding ideas don't include electronics and maybe a solar array, I'm not interested. My phone battery always dies from going on roam and I need some bindings to juice it up.

tyvm


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I too have a new binding that I have been working on, I call it the jesus binding, you stand on the board and I nail your fucking foot to it.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Rear entry is gay. Put more LED's on it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i just invented a new binding with a fleshlight built in.... these bindings WILL suck your dick on the way down the mountain!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If this mans binding ideas don't include electronics and maybe a solar array, I'm not interested. My phone battery always dies from going on roam and I need some bindings to juice it up.
> 
> tyvm


Don't forget adding an avie beacon and a built in heater to keep the battery warm.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

C'mon men, put a canting base as RIDE NRC or CAD had, some carbon fiber like Union Force MC and some aluminum as in Catek FR2. and i'd buy this. =)

Honestly i prefer stiff and responsive bindings with lots of a metal or carbon. Get a canting base in this as, noone makes this (except catek) and you win!

ps. rear entry is gay


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No one makes canted base plates? Have you not looked at the market lately almost all companies offer it now.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No one makes canted base plates? Have you not looked at the market lately almost all companies offer it now.


burton, Rome, ride, union, forum and others...


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

blunted_nose said:


> burton, Rome, ride, union, forum and others...


Oh. really. 
that's "Side" canting. I want the oppisote direction. 
i want to lift toe side on my front foot, and heelside on my backfoot. 

I know only bomber canting plates for $169 for this. 

the CAD bindings i own, got 4 points i can lift my footbed independently. so is for CATEK, but this binding are for carving, thay can hurt your board on a imperfect landing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

check out NOW bindings. you might be the .05% that would like them.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> check out NOW bindings. you might be the .05% that would like them.


Nope =)
As far as i understand the mechanics of theese, the footbed touches the board itself, and there's no way to put my toes up on one foot and heel on another. 

A disk with a angled cut will work for this. like one under bomber TD series, or ibex cant plate. But that makes life a bit complicated, and i cannot get ibex new from a shop. 

Check out catek (OS2 or FR2, idea is the same) or ride CAD(or NRC). four screws in baseplate. That's exactly what i want: simple and easy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Frozen said:


> Rear entry is gay.


From the Department of Redundant Redundancies. 

Or was that freudian?


----------

